# Help!! Cheating partner i cannot trust



## Sunsh1n3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies, 

I have been searching for a forum site that i could speak to people and hopefully get some good advice. I have been with my partner for 2 years now and i really love him. However the relationship did not get off to a good start when i knew he was still in contact with his ex. They were together for 5 years and we got together straight away after they broke up, giving him no time to get over her (big mistake i know)!! 

But he told me that he did not love her anymore and i believed him. 10 month into the relationship i got a fone call from his ex telling me that she was still sleeping with him and that they were still in a realtionship! She didnt know about me the whole time. I was ovbiously extremely upset and in shock as my partner and i had talked about living together. 

I met up with his ex and we talked about everything and confronted him together. I broke up with him but it wasnt long till i began to miss him. We started seeing eachother again as i still really loved him. I started to blame myself for not giving him the time to get over her as i knew there ws still feelings between them. But now over a year later i am still finding it extremely difficult to trust him. I question his every move and have searched through his fone and computer. i really want to just move on and put the past behind me and make the relationship work. 

I need advice from you ladies..... do u think i can ever make this work?


----------

